# The Big Cubes Big Average Thread



## goodatthis (Jul 1, 2014)

So I really need to start practicing 6x6 and 7x7 more, so I decided to create a thread to encourage people to start doing more big cubes solves! This will be for 6x6 and 7x7. If you want, I could include bigger cubes, but you would have to give me some approximate times that most people would solve them in.

You will do as many solves as you can for each week, starting on the Wednesday, and I will tally up the points to see who the winner is!

Rules:
1. Be honest. You don't get very much recognition for winning a prizeless competition.
2. Scramble as you see fit. Since scrambling can be tough for bigger cubes and it can eat up lots of time, I will allow hand scrambles as long as you are trustworthy and scramble to the best of your ability.
3. In the case of a tie, (in points) whoever has the faster average wins.
4. Keep a separate session in whatever timer you use to track your solves. QQTimer is great for a computer, ChaoTimer is great for mobile.
5. You don't need to list your times, just list the amount of solves you did that week, and the session average. 
6. I would appreciate it if you could calculate the points yourself. 

So how this works is you get points for how many solves you do. Since some people are a lot faster than others, you will get less points the faster you are. Because for 7x7, a 3 minute solver would do an Ao12 a lot quicker than a 10 min solver. Here are the charts for the amount of points you get:


7x7: 


Spoiler




Session AveragePoints Per Solve<3:00103:00-4:00134:00-5:00165:00-6:00196:00-7:00227:00-8:00258:00-9:00289:00-10:003110:00-11:0034




6x6: Coming Soon!


Example post:

Event: 7x7
Session Average: 7:23 
Total Solves: 67
Points: 1675



I'll add 6x6 if I see that people are interested, so tell me what you think! Also, if you want 5x5, I could add that too!

If people are interested in 6x6, I'll add a "Duathlon" category for people who want to compete in both, where scores will be combined.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't have a 6x6 yet, but I will start 7x7 tomorrow averaging 9-10 minutes.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 2, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I don't have a 6x6 yet, but I will start 7x7 tomorrow averaging 9-10 minutes.



Okay, sure! I updated the OP to say that the start time will be on the Wednesday of each week, since you're the first competitor.


----------

